# Stealing my snow back!!!



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Since Ronnie (Clapper&Company) stole my snow, I wasnt going to let it go undone. I drove down to his area 75 miles south and got to play with a little salt. It was windier than Chicago, so sorry about the sound. First try at the video stuff, it will get better


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

And here are a few pics I too as well, and yes that is a puddle of coffee on my dash. Someone forgot to put the cup in the holder........Ron


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

And here is the other video. As we get more snow I will have more videos and make them cooler, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We had alot of fun !!!!xysport

But I dont know how many times we want to drive 75miles to service accounts LOL

Dose your truck, still smell like french cream? :waving:

O the Sh## we get in to !!!


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Another friendship brought to you by PlowSite! It makes Sean Adams smile at night before he goes to bed knowing that he helps bring people together.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Now it smells more like a french........insert here......LOL

As many times as you steal my snow there Ron we will do the 75 mile drive, and like B&B said mischeif we get into


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes Tom, we maight be making 75 mile, trips maybe next time we can drive north to you 

Hey, We could call Sheetz, and see if they need some one to repair there turff Damage, from where that truck drove thru it


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Clapper&Company;466825 said:


> Does your truck, still smell like french cream?


 Or pickles? 

So who's the Boss and who's the employee? payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

No pickle races on the windows, lol

It was an equal thing, just us screwing around having fun and makingpayup


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea, it was...we had alot of fun screwing around.

B&B your have to come hang out with us sometime


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I guess Clapper can put serving Willoughby in his sig now and Tom can put Clappers areas in his sig.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

__________________
Ron Clapper 
Clapper & Company

Snow & Ice Management
Lawn Care & Landscaping
9740 Stump Rd. 
Minerva, Ohio 44657

330-868-4300 - Office
1-888-611-SNOW - Toll Free
330-868-3972 - Fax

[email protected]

Serving Carroll, Stark & Columbiana Counties And anywhere else as long as they payup


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Ill have to add that to my Sig lol


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Clapper&Company;466825 said:


> We had alot of fun !!!!xysport
> 
> But I dont know how many times we want to drive 75miles to service accounts LOL
> 
> ...


atleast you guys get to have a little fun

and clean that damn coffee up  my guys spilled a cup in the one dump truck we dont use for snow and i got it last week and almost puked


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

O my, thats bad, we clean it up before we took the 2nd vid


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

MAybe next time we can get some good snow plowing ones


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Great pics and vids


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

good vids guys! looks like it was fun screwin around up there! i missed out!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Supper, thanks!!:waving: They will get better as time progresses though

Shawn, we always have fun!!!! Makes the day go by much easier and quicker


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah i bet!:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

It was alot of fun.


----------

